# Salami Smells - Is it OK?



## jpaph (Sep 20, 2019)

I have some concerns about my salami that's drying and is only 1 week old. It smells quite strongly - like stinky cheese or old socks or something. It's not a smell that makes you gag like bad meat but it doesn't smell great either.

I'm very new to drying meat and I'm not sure if it's OK.

Here's my recipe/process so far.

about 1.8kg/4lbs pork shoulder
about 6 tablespoons of red wine
few tablespoons of pepper and fennel
Just over 2% premixed salt/cure #1
starter culture as per instructions on pack
natural hog casings (I think they are size 40 or something)

Meat was very cold (almost frozen) before mincing/stuffing. Meat was mixed well to the point of hands aching badly.

After the meat was mixed, I stuffed them in natural hog casings and hung them in my chamber at 21c/70f for about 48 hrs @ 90% humidity.

I then lowered temp to 13c/55f and humidity to 85%. I've had them at these settings for 5 days. I just lowered the temp again today to 10c/50f and humidity to 80%.

The salamis feel sticky and have the smell described above. I haven't weighed them yet.

Is this normal? Am I freaking out over nothing?

Here's a few pics. The black spots look like it could be pepper...but since I haven't cut it open I'm not entirely sure. I hope they are!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 20, 2019)

Thats normal.  The Smell will go away with time.


----------



## jpaph (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 20, 2019)

jpaph said:


> old socks or something.


I get hungry for a salami sandwich when I do laundry .


----------



## jpaph (Sep 21, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I get hungry for a salami sandwich when I do laundry .



Is that normal? Does that come when you've been curing meats for a while?


----------



## jpaph (Oct 4, 2019)

OK it's been it's been 3 weeks since I stuffed my salami. The smell is still there although not as strong. Still, it doesn't smell great.

They have lost about 37% of their weight now and feel quite soft all around. They feel dry on the outside and as you can see there's some mold happening. You can also see that the string they were tied in is much looser.  

I'm hoping this is newbie paranoia. Does that sound right that they're quite squidgy still? When would you try one?


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 7, 2019)

something is not right... you said that right after stuffing you placed salamis for 48 hr at 21 C temp and then gradually lowered temp down to 10C...?
to me you reversed temperature...you should keep it at lowered temp at first.... it may be that higer temp at first closed casing pores to fast and preventing and/or slowing drying process....
after 3 weeks and 35% weight loss they shouldn't feel soft but rather semy hard...


----------



## jpaph (Oct 7, 2019)

hmmmm....that's disappointing but it's what I've suspected. 

Yeah I started the temp higher to start the fermentation as per the recipe and other books on the subject say to do.

They don't really smell like salami at the moment. Should they smell strongly like salami by now?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 7, 2019)

Starting temps are determined  by the starter culture you used .


----------



## jpaph (Oct 7, 2019)

OK so I just cut one open. Soft in the middle, hard on the outside. Case hardening?

See attached pic.


----------



## jpaph (Oct 7, 2019)

Looking into which culture was used.


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 7, 2019)

you have air pocket inside salami.. sorry to say but air pocket is big no no.... personally I would not take a chance....


----------



## jpaph (Oct 7, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> you have air pocket inside salami.. sorry to say but air pocket is big no no.... personally I would not take a chance....



Thanks!

What causes this? 

I was very slow filling this and was careful I got a good bind. I never get this when I make regular sausages.

Is it likely stuffing technique or something else then?


----------



## jpaph (Oct 7, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Starting temps are determined  by the starter culture you used .



Culture used was Lactobacillus.


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 7, 2019)

jpaph said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What causes this?
> 
> ...


Did you prick casings after stuffing done? if not that may be cause for soft inside...as for air pocket it could be not hard enough stuffing plus too fast drying...


----------



## jpaph (Oct 7, 2019)

yes pricked casings. I suspect perhaps it was too much airflow. I have a computer fan in the cabinet. Perhaps the speed it too fast?

Or maybe humidity measurement isn't accurate and is too low??


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 7, 2019)

either way you have some tweaking to do on next batch... it will get better as you go...
BTW...I noticed pancheta hanging in there too...


----------



## jpaph (Oct 7, 2019)

yes...will need to do a smaller batch so I'm not burning through $$$ if it doesn't work.

Yes pancetta :) I've made bacon before so thought I would give it a whirl. Hopefully got this one right! Rolled it as tight as I could to minimise chances of air.

Guess I'll have to wait and see. That's the hardest part - oh and making a decision to chuck a batch of meat is hard too.

Could I cook the salami that's soft in the middle? Would it be safe then?


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 7, 2019)

jpaph said:


> Could I cook the salami that's soft in the middle? Would it be safe then?


I wouldn't.... it's not worth risk...


----------



## jpaph (Oct 7, 2019)

Cool thanks. Just checking if it is risky. I don't think I fancy ending up in hospital or sitting on the toilet for days over $40 of meat!


----------

